# TMPGEnc DVD Author 1.6 und DTS



## alfredalfred (21. September 2004)

habe mit diesem programm eine dvd mit menüs erstellt, aber es geht leider nur ac3 /5.1 aber ich kann nicht die dts spur auswählen.
woran kann dias liegen?


----------



## Masterblaster (24. September 2004)

Kann soweit ich weiß nur AC3.


----------



## alfredalfred (24. September 2004)

naja ich dacht es gibt vielleicht ein plugin dafür,aber ich kann auch nichts finden.
ich suche ein programm wo ich 2 oder mehrere filme oder filmteile mit dts ton auf eine dvd bekomme mit einem menü wenn möglich.
ich habe mal DVD Shrink 3.2 ausprobiert aber das prog macht mir die ganze menüstruktur kaputt oder übernimmts gleich garnicht.
vielleicht gibt es ja ein anderes prog wie zb. tmpegenc dvd author aber was eben dts ton kann.
danke für eure hilfe


----------



## Masterblaster (24. September 2004)

Für den Heimbereich gibts leider kein DTS PLugin, gibt nur Surcode DTS, mit dem man DTS encodieren kann.


----------

